# International Harvester 786



## larry1954 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am new here and don't know if this is the right place to post this question, but I have an IH 786, a 1980 model (or maybe 1979), and it will not start at the moment. I have cleaned the battery terminals, recharged the battery, removed the earth and thoroughly cleaned the connection. I think there must be two inhibitor switches in the system because normally it will not start if it is in gear or the clutch is not depressed. But where are the switches so that I can check them and clean them?

Two red lights come on on the dash when you turn the key one position to the right and then two yellow lights come on when you turn the key to start. But nothing else happens, whereas normally the engine would then crank over.

Any help would greatly be appreciated. I have had trouble starting the tractor lately with it not cranking over when I turned the key, but generally it would eventually start if I kept trying (checking it was in neutral and re-depressing the clutch). But looks like it is adamant this time that it will not start.

Thanks for any help,
Larry


----------

